# Clark University P/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Part-time Dispatcher*
Institution:
*Clark University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/08/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time


*Company Description:*
Founded in 1887, Clark still exists, so far and there's little you can do about it.

*Job Description:*
This position is located within the Clark University Police Department. The Clark University Police Department is responsible for ensuring a safe environment for the students, faculty, staff and public by providing services twenty four hours a day, seven days a week. Under the general supervision of the Dispatch Coordinator, the Dispatchers that staff the Clark University Police Dispatch Center, operate as a primary point of contact for life or property emergencies and general Police and parking services.

Advise, direct and interpret emergency calls for service, and initiate Police, Fire and or EMS as needed.
Document complete and accurate information into the computer aided dispatch system (IMC).
Operate two way radio communications for Police, Fire and EMS, including Clark University student EMS.
Monitor intrusion, duress and fire alarms on the CBORD alarm system.
Monitor and utilize card access system.
Monitor Worcester Police communications for incident adjacent to the University, and dispatch Police if necessary.
Receive, relay and transmit pertinent LEAPS/CJIS information from the State Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal.
Assist the students, staff, faculty and general public in the lobby of the Police Department.
Prepare and transmit work orders to the University Physical Plant Department.
Initiate notification to appropriate University officials or students, in the event of an emergency.
Sign out keys for authorized students, staff or departments in accordance with the Clark University Police key policy.
Receive, record and disseminate lost and found property in accordance with the Clark University Police lost and found policy.
Utilize and transmit video recordings of incidents through the Universities CCTV system (Axis Camera Station).
Assist with distribution of temporary parking decals. 
Assist with tasks deemed necessary by supervisors or Officers.
Must possess typing skills and knowledge of different computer programs.
Must be able to successfully pass an on the job training program.

*Requirements:*

High School diploma or equivalent is required.
1 year of previous dispatching experience required.
Must have first aid and CPR certification within 1 month of hire.
Must be dependable, flexible and able to work all shifts including days, weekends, evenings and holidays.
Must possess excellent written and interpersonal communication skills including the ability to be calm under pressure.
Must be able to multi-task.
Must possess typing skills and knowledge of different computer programs.
Must be able to successfully pass an on the job training program.
This part-time position is for weekend shifts including evenings.
This is an essential employee position and must be able to work during inclement weather
This is a Part-time position with excellent benefits, which include, vacation, generous retirement plan (1000 hours or more), free use of campus fitness center.

*Additional Information:*
Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.

*Application Instructions:*
To be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online. Create a *Clark University Careers* Account by clicking on the *APPLY NOW* button below. You will be able to upload the following documents, which are required for consideration:

Resume
Cover letter
See the FAQ for using our online system. Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.
Already have a Clark University Careers Account? Login to your account to add documents or update your account.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience.
A successful background check is required upon acceptance.


*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Clark University

Online App. Form:
http://clarku.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=129797&jobboard=148


----------

